# Stingray proof wading boots (please help)



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm confused. I'm looking for some fairly comfortable (wet wade) stingray "proof" boots that protect the whole foot (arches and all), the ankle and the calf...everything. I get confused because I have read so many posts about boots that someone recommends then a follow up post says that it doesn't protect "under the foot" or "over the anle", etc. I'm looking for "full" protection from mid calf on down.

I will be wading in mud sometimes and the "shuffle" just aint happening in mud.

Thanks,
CoonBubba


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Foreverlast*

Available at Academy for around $125 is the best protection. You need to try them on and be prepared to go with a bigger size or two and keep in mind you may need a bigger pair to wear over waders.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Aggiedan said:


> Available at Academy for around $125 is the best protection. You need to try them on and be prepared to go with a bigger size or two and keep in mind you may need a bigger pair to wear over waders.


I'll second what he said.


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Hodgman Stingaree Surf and Reef Boots. About $100, they can be tough to find in stores. As the previous posters stated, buy them at least a size large for waders. If you're not wearing waders, buy a pair of Hodgman booties to take their place. And no, I don't work for Hodgman.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Save the bucks and shuffle your feet. Ask Captain Lynn Smith in POC about a Barb that went through his Stingray Proof boots.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Suggest you take your waders and socks with you to try on the Ray Guardz wading boots. 

Charles


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Potholes and Mud*

There is no way to shuffle your feet well enough to deal with mud and potholes. The number of rays is exploding in proportion to the decline of the sharks who prey on them.

IMHO, there are only two types of waders.


Those with insurance-guards and safe 
the un-insured-shullin into painsad4smsad4sm
The guards Lynn wore years ago were 1st generation and have been re-done Hard Head. The new Hodgemans have kevlar up the calf but remain IMHO inferior to the foreverlasts although they are far more comfortable and considerable easier for this wader to get on his fat body


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

LOL, I fully understand Dan, but I guess next we'll be wearing kevlar body armor to protect us against the explosion of Sharks in the Bay? I'll stick to shuffling and take my chances. Remember, I fought a Meat Grinder and the grinder won so I ain't scared of no Ray! lol Famous last words.



Aggiedan said:


> There is no way to shuffle your feet well enough to deal with mud and potholes. The number of rays is exploding in proportion to the decline of the sharks who prey on them.
> 
> IMHO, there are only two types of waders.
> 
> ...


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Aggiedan said:


> The new Hodgemans have kevlar up the calf but remain IMHO inferior to the foreverlasts although they are far more comfortable and considerable easier for this wader to get on his fat body


Which ones do you mean are more comfortable and easier to get on, the Hodgeman's or the Foreverlasts?


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hodgemans*

nm


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

"The number of rays is exploding in proportion to the decline of the sharks who prey on them."

LOL.........apparently this has nothing to do with POC. There is a VERY HIGH number of sharks in that area. I have personal experience.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. That helped a lot. Now I just have to decide which is better. These are the correct ones right?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Someone posted about these a while back. They look as good as any others, you just have to put them on over your shoes. I guess Foreverlast Reef Boots paired with these would offer the best protection.

http://pawsplace.net/CrackShot/stingrayguardz.htm


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Those are the correct Hodgman's and I'm almost certain you have the correct Rayguards.



CoonBubba said:


> Thanks guys. That helped a lot. Now I just have to decide which is better. These are the correct ones right?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Hard Head said:


> Save the bucks and shuffle your feet. Ask Captain Lynn Smith in POC about a Barb that went through his Stingray Proof boots.


Flawed logic. That's like saying not to wear seatbelts because someone has died wearing seat belts. BTW That was a huge raythat hit him high in the calf.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

man i hate stingrays...


----------



## duckman76 (Oct 17, 2006)

Marbergers has the Hodgmans


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Agree--*

I have been wade fishing for a long time and floundering at night... I shuffle my feet for fifty years.. When, I was a kid they're were no Stringray Proof boots. The shuffle did the trick... I never heard of anyone getting stuck by a stringray. I have step on some flounder and kicked some up.. I aslo shuffled up some stringrays too... they just swim off....if you floundering, don't gig them, because they could turn and stick you in the leg...just let them a lone and they will swim off slowly. Specially the big ones.



Hard Head said:


> Save the bucks and shuffle your feet. Ask Captain Lynn Smith in POC about a Barb that went through his Stingray Proof boots.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"they are far more comfortable and considerable easier for this wader to get on his fat body "

This is true. The Hodgmans are more comfortable. We tried them with an icepick, anfd they held. 
And the FE's are sooo small. I can wear thier largest boot they make barefooted only. It looks like a moon boot on me, and god only knows how much they weigh, but it feels like a ton,lol.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

deke said:


> "they are far more comfortable and considerable easier for this wader to get on his fat body "
> 
> This is true. The Hodgmans are more comfortable. We tried them with an icepick, anfd they held.
> And the FE's are sooo small. I can wear thier largest boot they make barefooted only. It looks like a moon boot on me, and god only knows how much they weigh, but it feels like a ton,lol.


DITTO DEKE. 
I hate the FE's but they are good protection. I wear the Hodgeman's sometimes especially fall and winter in the mud. I just bought today a pair of the FE guards to pair with the reef boot.

GETTHENET,

I am 44 years old and have been wadefishing for over 30 years and I used to think like you before i got popped in 2 feet of off color water at the bottom of a pothole 25 yards off a shoreline during low light conditions. Lot of fresh off color water in the bays right now. Good luck to you sir.

Billy S,

There are sharky areas which are well known in summer time:slimer::slimer::slimer: j/k Here are a few facts http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/01/0116_030116_sharks.html


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I agree, I do shuffle and feel like it does fine...BUT I want to wade a few back creeks that I know hold big flounder. Thing is the bottom is muddy. So my question is...how would you shuffle with a muddy bottom? That is why I am looking to buy protection...because I just haven't been able to figure out how to shuffle in places where my feet sink 3 inches into the ground. The alternative may be a kayak...but the boots are cheaper. LOL


----------



## Fish_tx (Jun 16, 2006)

Hodgeman Singreee boots are the best. Academy has them also sports authority.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

I bought a pair of Hodgemans maybe 3 years ago at Roys in Corpus. I went back there the other day and the boot has changed a little. Mine has the zipper on the side and also the 2 velcro straps. Also, the upper boot appears to only to be made of neoprene? They look just like the ones in the photo a few posts back. I was wondering if someone else had boots that looked like that and if in fact they did offer full protection. The new Hodgeman does not have a zipper, and the upper boot material looks more rough.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

munson said:


> I bought a pair of Hodgemans maybe 3 years ago at Roys in Corpus. I went back there the other day and the boot has changed a little. Mine has the zipper on the side and also the 2 velcro straps. Also, the upper boot appears to only to be made of neoprene? They look just like the ones in the photo a few posts back. I was wondering if someone else had boots that looked like that and if in fact they did offer full protection. The new Hodgeman does not have a zipper, and the upper boot material looks more rough.


This is what the Hodgman ad says about the boot:

"Wade the flats with confidence that painful sting rays, sharp coral, conch shells and other hazards won't put an end to your trip. Ideal for use both with and without waders, these super-tough 5mm neoprene boots feature ultra-puncture-resistant 2,000-denier nylon coverage from calf to ankle, a double-layer hard polymer midsole, a hefty, non-marking, ripple-traction outsole and five interlocking layers of vulcanized rubber at the toe, heel and arch areas to create a fortress of safety around your legs and feet. The heavy-duty YKK® zipper is self locking and runs all the way down to the ankle for easy on and off. Sand-proof offset drain holes keep you cool and promote quick drying. And for a snug, custom fit, Hodgman has included adjustable rear hook-and-loop straps."


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, I just noticed a disclaimer at the bottom of the Foreverlast ad. Here is the whole ad and disclaimer:

Benefits:
• Protects you from sea urchins and underwater structure
• Lightweight for less fatigue while wading
• Full protection from the knee down
• Ideal for use with or without waders
Features:
• Durable construction, featuring interlocking layers of vulcanized rubber providing the entire foot area with maximum protection
• Wrap-around shield provides the calf area with added protection
• Heavy-duty YKK zipper, nylon straps, and velcro strap for the custom fit
• Neoprene inner lining and gusset for comfort
• Most importantly the boot eases your mind so you can truly enjoy the outdoor experience.
Sizes 6-15 (whole sizes only)
Patent Pending Item: RG-03

We do not imply nor advertise that these boots are Sting-Ray "Proof", but simply that they will give *protection* to the lower leg and foot area.


----------

